# This was a poem I wrote when my cousin dead in afghanistan . be safe  over there



## emilie91xo (23 Dec 2009)

The very first step on the dusty sand was when they knew what they were meant to do.
Fight for our country try save the world from getting worst.

Many young soldiers fall but they will always be in our hearts.
For showing us what it means to stand up for something , to make a difference.

Those soldiers will never be forgotten, they are the hero's, they are the light in our hearts guiding us, they deserve every bit of love we have for being in that war and giving their lives just to change the world.

Many families grieve for their lost ones, just knowing that they would give their lives for their country is true honor to us, they did what they wanted to do and now they rest in peace.

War is a horrible thing It's scary and life threatening, but they had the strength , the courage, the heart to change that for us, they shine with pride and hope to prove to their loved ones that would fight for us, And die for us, for our country.

And so the flags will be lowered, the music will be played, tears will be shed but smiles will be upon our faces to thank the soldiers who have given their lives for us, they shall rest in peace knowing they made a difference, knowing the succeeded in their mission and put hope in our hearts.

For they are our soldiers, and our friends, the greatest hero's of our country.

By: Emilie


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2009)

Thank you for sharing that.

Take care over the holidays.


----------



## armyvern (24 Dec 2009)

Emilie,

I echo Milnews' comment; thank you for sharing with us.

I hope that the holidays bring with them peace & comfort for you and your family.

Be well.


----------



## gun runner (31 Dec 2009)

Emilie, that was a very touching poem. You should be proud to have known your cousin. He is, and always will be your hero, my hero, and our countries hero. Wishing you the very best in 2010. Ubique


----------



## metalhead (29 Jan 2010)

Great poem-very touching!
May he RIP!


----------

